# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  Mini Mac G4 και MacOSX 10.5

## pilgrim

Γεια χαρα και μπαινω κατευθειαν στο ψητο.
Εχω αυτο το μηχανημα που παραθετω στο τιτλο του τοπικ και εχω κατεβσει αρκετες διανομες του MacOSX 10.5
Ολες απο το .......... η απο το ............ Ενω καιω κανονικα το installer οταν το βαζω και ξεκιναω το μηχανημα πατωντας το C δεν bootaρει απο το dvd.
Παλαιοτερα ειχα δοκιμασει να κανω εγκατασταση απο ενα dvd το οποιο ηταν για imac ( mac osx 10.4.2) ακριβως οπως και το δικο μου, μονο που απο πισω ελεγε Imac.Μου ειχε βγαλει μυνημα οτι δεν ειχα το σωστο dvd και οτι θα επρεπε να βαλω το σωστο για να γινει η εγκατασταση.
Το ερωτημα που θελω να θεσω ειναι οτι μηπως συμβαινει το ιδιο και στο Leopard?
Μηπως θα πρεπει να κατεβασω καποια διανομη για το συγκεκριμενο μηχανημα?
Διαβασα οτι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα εγκαταστασης σε παλαιοτερα μηχανηματα.Απο την αλλη μηπως θελει καποιο αλλο τροπο ως προς την εγγραφη του installer?

----------


## sotirisk

Τα G4 δεν είναι x86, οπότε πρόσεξε τι κατεβάζεις.

----------


## nikpanGR

> Γεια χαρα και μπαινω κατευθειαν στο ψητο.
> Εχω αυτο το μηχανημα που παραθετω στο τιτλο του τοπικ και εχω κατεβσει αρκετες διανομες του MacOSX 10.5
> Ολες απο το ......... η απο το .......... Ενω καιω κανονικα το installer οταν το βαζω και ξεκιναω το μηχανημα πατωντας το C δεν bootaρει απο το dvd.
> Παλαιοτερα ειχα δοκιμασει να κανω εγκατασταση απο ενα dvd το οποιο ηταν για imac ( mac osx 10.4.2) ακριβως οπως και το δικο μου, μονο που απο πισω ελεγε Imac.Μου ειχε βγαλει μυνημα οτι δεν ειχα το σωστο dvd και οτι θα επρεπε να βαλω το σωστο για να γινει η εγκατασταση.
> Το ερωτημα που θελω να θεσω ειναι οτι μηπως συμβαινει το ιδιο και στο Leopard?
> Μηπως θα πρεπει να κατεβασω καποια διανομη για το συγκεκριμενο μηχανημα?
> Διαβασα οτι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα εγκαταστασης σε παλαιοτερα μηχανηματα.Απο την αλλη μηπως θελει καποιο αλλο τροπο ως προς την εγγραφη του installer?


Παράνομο λογισμικό..όχι δεν θα πάρω....sorry file...

----------


## sotirisk

> Παράνομο λογισμικό..όχι δεν θα πάρω....sorry file...


Το darwin πάντως είναι free -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darwin_kernel , 
γενικότερα το πακέτο που κυκλοφορεί δεν ξέρω.

----------


## pilgrim

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pilgrim
> 
> Γεια χαρα και μπαινω κατευθειαν στο ψητο.
> Εχω αυτο το μηχανημα που παραθετω στο τιτλο του τοπικ και εχω κατεβσει αρκετες διανομες του MacOSX 10.5
> Ολες απο το ......... η απο το .......... Ενω καιω κανονικα το installer οταν το βαζω και ξεκιναω το μηχανημα πατωντας το C δεν bootaρει απο το dvd.
> Παλαιοτερα ειχα δοκιμασει να κανω εγκατασταση απο ενα dvd το οποιο ηταν για imac ( mac osx 10.4.2) ακριβως οπως και το δικο μου, μονο που απο πισω ελεγε Imac.Μου ειχε βγαλει μυνημα οτι δεν ειχα το σωστο dvd και οτι θα επρεπε να βαλω το σωστο για να γινει η εγκατασταση.
> Το ερωτημα που θελω να θεσω ειναι οτι μηπως συμβαινει το ιδιο και στο Leopard?
> Μηπως θα πρεπει να κατεβασω καποια διανομη για το συγκεκριμενο μηχανημα?
> Διαβασα οτι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα εγκαταστασης σε παλαιοτερα μηχανηματα.Απο την αλλη μηπως θελει καποιο αλλο τροπο ως προς την εγγραφη του installer?
> ...



Δυσκολευομαι να πιστεψω οτι ποτε δεν χρησιμοποιησες παρανομο λογισμικο......
Anyway αν γνωριζεις τιποτα απο mac καλως αλλιως η απαντηση σου δεν φερνει καποιο αποτελεσμα.....

@sotirisk: http://www.apple.com/macosx/techspecs/ Αυτο δηλαδη δεν ισχυει?

----------


## nikpanGR

ok....

----------


## pilgrim

Γιατι δεν καταλαβα?Περαν του γεγονοτος οτι διωρθοθηκαν τα παραπανω λινκ σε πειραξε που εδωσα και το λινκ για την apple?

----------


## nikpanGR

...

----------


## sotirisk

@pilgrim-> Αυτό που δίνεις (της apple) ναι, αλλά αυτά που κατέβασες δεν ξέρω τι λένε.

----------


## pilgrim

@sotirisk αυτα που εχω δεν αναφερουν πουθενα οτι ειναι χ86 ουτε ανεφερα οτι ο g4 ειναι χ86

----------


## giorgos92

Δοκίμασε με το που θα πατήσεις το power on γρήγορα να πατήσεις και να κρατήσεις πατημένο το option. Εκεί θα μπείς στο μενού που έχει όλους τους σληρούς δίσκους/patition που έχουν εγκατεστημένο λειτουργικό και επιπλέον ότι υπάρχει μέσα στο superdrive.

----------


## pilgrim

Μηπως ξερεις ποιο ειναι το αντιστοιχο πληκτρο σε win based πληκτρολογιο?Το alt?

----------


## ALTAiR

Ναι, το Alt είναι το option key.

----------


## PPZ

ΔΕΝ θα σου μπουταρει με πατημενο το C απο το win πληκτρολογιο.Θα χρειαστεις Apple Keyboard, ειτε ενσυρματο ειτε ασυρματο.Δευτερο, ΚΑΙ το Leopard υπαρχει για διαφορα μηχανηματα, οπος και για ολα τα μηχανηματα (αν πας στην Apple και αγωρασεις ΜΟΝΟ το dvd, θα παρεις αυτο.Αλλιως με καθε μηχανημα ερχεται το δικο του, φτιαγμενο για να μπουταρει αυτο το μοντελο).
Αν δεν βρεις ακρη, το σ/κ πακεταρεις το μινι σου, ερχεσαι σπιτι μου και κανουμε εγκατασταση.Και φερε και ενα DVD +R (Dual Layer)....αδειο.... :: 


Υ.Γ. Αν εισαι σιγουρος οτι κατεβασες σωστο DVD, βαλ'το μεσα, αναψε το Mac, μπες *System Preferences/System/Startup Disk* και διαλεξε το super drive/combo (ο'τι εχεις).Κανε επανακινηση, και αν ειναι σωστο το λογισμικο και dvd γραμμενο σωστα, θα μπουταρει κανονικα, σαν να πατησες C.

Υ.Γ. 2, Τα disk images να τα καις ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ απο το Disk Utility, και οχι απο το Toast, η χειροτερα, στο PC με Nero....

----------


## PPZ

.

----------


## pilgrim

ΤΕΛικα εκαψα το dvd απο το disk utility και πατωντας το c στο boot το πηρε!!!!!
Το os μπηκε και ειμαι πανευτυχης.
Ευχαριστω.....

----------


## SoT

Κάποιος από εδώ μέσα είναι Αμιγκας...!!!  ::   ::

----------


## PPZ

> Κάποιος από εδώ μέσα είναι Αμιγκας...!!!



Ποιος???  :: 





> ΤΕΛικα εκαψα το dvd απο το disk utility και πατωντας το c στο boot το πηρε!!!!!
> Το os μπηκε και ειμαι πανευτυχης.
> Ευχαριστω.....


  ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

PPZ, μιας και το έχεις σπουδάσει το θέμα, πρέπει να μας φτιάξεις και ένα tutorial για το Mac OS X σε Intel Pcs.
Εγώ κόλλησα μερικές φορές και τελικώς βαρέθηκα και το παράτησα, άλλωστε το έκανα στο δυνατό μου pc και κάθε φορά έπρεπε να ξηλώνω 3 δίσκους και μετά να τους ξαναβάζω...

----------


## PPZ

Δεν εχει σημασια αν ειναι δυνατως ο υπολογιστης, αλλα ΤΙ hardware εχει μεσα.Κατ'αρχας εγω εχω γνησιο Mac, αλλα εχω παραλληλα και PC-Mac  ::  

Γενικα, παιζον Intel chipset 915,945,965,X33,G33.Επεξεργαστης Core Duo η Core 2 Duo.Μνημη πανω απο 1GB.Καρτα γραφικων onboard GMA915, GMA950.Καρτα Γραφικων Nvidia 7300-7600,8800 η ΑΤΙ Radeon X1300,X1600,X1800,X1900,X1950,HD2400,HD2600.Καρτα ηχου onboard ALC882, 888, 889.

Αν τα εχεις αυτα τοτε 99% μπορεις να εγκαταστησεις Mac OS X και πιθανα να παιζουν ολα out of the box.Με τα υπολοιπα παιζει να παιδευτεις πολυ να το βαλεις...

----------

